# Dark Rock Pro 3 und RAM-Höhe



## kossmann (11. Februar 2015)

*Dark Rock Pro 3 und RAM-Höhe*

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane z.Zt. einen i4790K auf ein MSI Z97 Gaming 7 Mainboard zu setzen und 2x 8 GB RAM zu verbauen. Als Lüfter habe ich in den Dark Rock Pro 3 im Auge, als RAM die G.Skill TridentX (2400 MHz).

Nun die Frage: Weiß jemand, ob die 54mm hohen RAM-Riegel im DualChannel-Betrieb unter den Lüfter passen, ggf. mit dem Versetzen des Lüfters um einige mm nach oben?

Mir ist bewusst, dass man die Höhe durch Demontage der Spreader auf 40mm reduzieren kann, aber das ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache, wenn sie vorab vom Hersteller montiert und sicher nicht ganz ohne Sinn sind.

Die nächste Frage wäre, ob der einfache (nicht Pro) Dark Rock 3 auch ausreichen würde, wenn man nicht großartig übertaktet und die Riegel dann passen würden.

beQuiet empfiehlt grundsätzlich LowProfile Module, doch die gibt es nur mit 1600 MHz (z.B. Corsair Vengenace LP) - und warum "nur" 1600, wenn man ansonsten für den fast selben Preis auch 2400 MHz Riegel bekommt.


----------



## ColorMe (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 und RAM-Höhe*



> Mir ist bewusst, dass man die Höhe durch Demontage der Spreader auf 40mm reduzieren kann, aber das ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache, wenn sie vorab vom Hersteller montiert und sicher nicht ganz ohne Sinn sind.



Der Sinn ist Design.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 und RAM-Höhe*

Der Sinn ist eher kosmetisch, das stimmt.

Bei meinem DRP3 hab ich etwa 1cm Platz zwischen RAM und dem vorderen Lüfter.
Sind zwei G.Skill Sniper, die bis auf die Ränder eigentlich Low-Profile sind.
Den Lüfter höher zu hängen sollte kein Problem sein, sofern du ein etwas breiteres Gehäuse hast.
Dann könnten auch die Kämme drunter passen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine RAM-Höhe: insgesamt 42mm, bis zur verzeichneten Stelle etwa 39mm
Den 120mm Lüfter hab ich sogar bereits ein paar Lamellen weiter nach oben gesetzt, damit der LED-Strip noch drunter passt.
Bei dir müsstest du also noch ein paar Lamellen weiter gehen. Dann steht der Lüfter oben aber ein ganzes Stück über.

*PS:* die Sniper haben keine Gartenzäune und dennoch bis zu 2400 Mhz.
Hab selbst die 2133 und lass die ganz normal per XMP-Profil laufen. Bisher sehr performant und in keinster Weise "zu warm"...


----------



## Shzlmnzl (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 und RAM-Höhe*

die G.Skill TridentX passen nur ohne den roten Kamm drunter. 
du müsstest den vorderen Lüfter wo seit nach oben versetzen das du nen Menge "potenzial" des Lüfters verschenkst.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 und RAM-Höhe*

Laut BQ ist die max. Höhe des Arbeitsspeichers 39 mm http://www.bequiet.com/volumes/PDM/_products/bk019/bk019_dim_de.pdf.

Wenn man die CPU-Sockelhöhe mit der RAM-Bank-Höhe gleichsetzt.


----------



## K4Sp3rle (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 und RAM-Höhe*

Genauso wie bei Shzlmnzl musste ich die Spreader auch demontieren, hab auch den DRP3 und die gleichen Speicher drin. Wenn man am Speicher im Bios nix verändert oder dergleichen brauch man die auch nicht unbedingt. Ist meiner Meinung nach nur was fürs Auge dann.


----------



## Shzlmnzl (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 und RAM-Höhe*

die roten Aufsätze sind nur Optik!
Selbst die gesamten RAM Verkleidungen sind (meiner Meinung nach) nur Optik!
von GEIL die Dragon Ram Serie läuft ebenfalls mit 1.65V und kommt komplett ohne Verkleidung/Headspreader
GeIL Black Dragon DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2133, CL10 (GB38GB2133C10ADC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## kossmann (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 und RAM-Höhe*

Okay, Danke euch - dann werden es wohl die TridentX ohne Spreader


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 und RAM-Höhe*

Du kannst auch die Ares nehmen. Die haben Standardhöhe.
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (F3-2400C11D-8GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## kossmann (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 und RAM-Höhe*

... aber auch schlechtere Timings (CL11 13-13-31 gegenüber CL10 12-12-31 bei jeweils 2400MHz). Wenn die TridentX ohne Spreader funktionieren, muss man wegen den paar Euro ja keine Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 und RAM-Höhe*

Ob die Timings da so eine Rolle spielen werden?

Ich glaube eher nicht. 

Greifst Du eine schlechte CPU ab, nützen Dir die besten RAM auch nix mehr.
Zumal Du mit LuKü sowieso schnell an das Limit kommst.


----------



## kossmann (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 und RAM-Höhe*

Wahrscheinlich wird man die Timings nicht bemerken, da gebe ich dir Recht. Wenn Ares, dann aber auch nur die 2133 MHz - denn hier würde die Optik eine Rolle spielen. Auf dem MSI-Board passt wenn nur Rot (oder natürlich neutrales Schwarz).


----------



## Adi1 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 und RAM-Höhe*

Ich wusste ja nicht, das hier die Optik eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## kossmann (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 und RAM-Höhe*

Richtig, das sollte auch nur nebenbei erwähnt sein. Da wir im Lüfter-Forum sind, soll das Thema ja auch gar nicht in eine RAM-Diskussion ausufern - die ursprüngliche Frage ist ja beantwortet: Die TridentX passen ohne Spreader unter den DarkRockPro3 und laufen mit ihrem XM-Profil.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 3 und RAM-Höhe*

Viel Spaß dann beim Einbauen,

ich hoffe, Du hast noch eine dritte Hand.


----------

